# Guia de comparação de estações meteorológicas



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2011 às 13:40)

Um excelente link para quem gosta de comparar material ou está indeciso entre qual estação adquirir.

http://ambientweather.wikispaces.com/Weather+Station+Comparison+Guide


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2011 às 15:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Um excelente link para quem gosta de comparar material ou está indeciso entre qual estação adquirir.
> 
> http://ambientweather.wikispaces.com/Weather+Station+Comparison+Guide



Muito bem, a minha futura "WeatherHawk 18951-240 521-240 Wireless Weather Station"
http://www.ambientweather.com/we52wiwest1.html


----------



## geoair.pt (22 Out 2011 às 15:47)

filipe cunha disse:


> Muito bem, a minha futura "WeatherHawk 18951-240 521-240 Wireless Weather Station"
> http://www.ambientweather.com/we52wiwest1.html



Manda vir 2


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2011 às 17:53)

geoair.pt disse:


> Manda vir 2



Encomenda efectuada


----------



## Puma (3 Nov 2011 às 13:56)

Mário Barros, excelente achado !! 

Como seria de esperar as Davis, mostram novamente a sua supermacia. 

A minha WMR 200 fica-se pela " bolinha " amarela


----------

